# Me cayó mal



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

Como posso traduzir a seguinte frase para o português

"La cena me cayó mal"

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## englishmania

O jantar caiu-me mal.


----------



## Vanda

Também: o jantar não me fez bem.


----------



## pkogan

o jantar desceu mal??


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Também: o jantar não fez bem.



Em Portugal seria _O jantar não me fez bem._


----------



## Vanda

Aqui também. É que não tinha relido pra corrigir.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Vanda said:


> Também: o jantar não me fez bem.



Dizer "o jantar me caiu mal" é comum no Brasil?


----------



## pkogan

e "o jantar desceu mal" é comum no Brasil?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tanto "cair mal" quanto "descer mal" se usam no Brasil. Creio que o primeiro é mais comum, embora uma propaganda de cerveja tenha popularizado as expressões "descer quadrado" (descer mal) e "descer redondo" (descer bem).


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## pkogan

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Gamen

Oi.
No Brasil pode se dizer
*A comida me caiu mal?*

Agradeço comentários.


----------



## patriota

Gamen said:


> *A comida me caiu mal? *


----------



## Sabinero07

¿Y cómo sería en el caso de una persona? En mi país es común decir "Fulano me cayó mal" es decir, no me gustó su personalidad o alguna actitud que hizo que no tenga afinidad con esa persona.


----------



## patriota

Não usamos _cair _nesse caso. Dizemos "não fui com a cara do João/da Maria".


----------



## Gamen

Então, esta oração seria correta?

"Não vou com a cara desse rapaz". Resulta-me/parece-me antipático.

No me cae bien ese chico/muchacho. Me resulta/me parece antipático.


----------



## patriota

Não usamos o verbo _resultar_ com esse sentido. "Parece-me antipático" está correto, porém terá uma chance maior de ouvir no Brasil esta forma coloquial: "ele tem pinta/jeito/cara de antipático".


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Patriota.


----------

